# Can we make a knife here?



## knyfeknerd (Jun 7, 2012)

This is at a place here called the McColl center for visual art. It's an old church that has been turned into an awesome art studio. You can apply for a residency here and sell your art too. There are probably 8 different artists working during their tenure here. There are all different mediums, blah blah blah.
This place will be my home during the DNC this Sept. as we do a week-long party for the National Journal.
In my downtime, I'll dream of forging knives-something I know nothing about.......




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
Sorry for the crappy cell pics.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 7, 2012)

I was thinking there needs to be a buffer wheel, but I see one on the end on the left. Need a sander is all I can think of. But I am not a maker (yet).


----------



## eto (Jun 7, 2012)

That place looks awesome! a lot of tools that you can use to make something that would resemble a knife.:doublethumbsup:
I like that first pic, engage brain before using this machine.


----------



## Ivan Campos (Jun 8, 2012)

Just add a belt grinder and you are ready to go!


----------



## bieniek (Jun 9, 2012)

you are a lucky man

good luck


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 9, 2012)

Ivan Campos said:


> Just add a belt grinder and you are ready to go!



Oh you want a belt sander/grinder, we got that too!!!!



[/IMG]


----------



## chinacats (Jun 9, 2012)

I am most confused...you are in charlotte and the pic shows a car other than a bmw? What gives?:scratchhead:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 9, 2012)

hahaha man I could use a sander like that.


----------

